# Need help identifying Aristo Curved Track



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some Aristo curved track. I'm trying to figure out the curve of these. I counted the following ties:

21 - 8 ft diameter?
33 - 
42 -
55 - 20 ft diameter?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim, It is written in the AristoCraft bible. Page 11. Mostly history now though. 
The curve degree, or how many it would take to do a complete circle will be extra clue.
Some maths using pi may be needed unless of course there is a product number on the track. 
It seems they made 12 different radius curves.

http://www.gbdb.info/data/expertenanleitung/Aristo-Craft/Kat_2008.pdf

Andrew


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew! I looked at the curved track diagram and for example, many take the same amount of pieces to make a circle :-( I don't have enough to make a circle, or even half a circle, with any of them, otherwise, as you pointed I could measure the circle.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim, if you know the degree then you know the amount of sections to make up a circle.
Measure the two rail lengths and average that to get the approximate length of the track center.
Multiply that by how many sections to make a circle to get the circumference.
Now you can divide that with Pi to find out the diameter.
I fink I got that right. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be wrong, but the number of ties may not be too helpful. It depends on the scale intended for the track. The spacing in USA narrow gauge and standard gauge ties differs and the similar may be true for the European spacing.

Chuck


----------



## Cmorais (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Jim

Like in a puzzle, with all the posts we now have all the information needed to find the answer to your question.

You probably know that Aristo Euro narrow gauge track has approximately 11 ties per ft, while US standard gauge track has 14 ties per foot. Knowing this, and using the Aristo catalog information, we can build the following table:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19289&stc=1&d=1429079310

We can see from the results that you have US track with 8, 12.5, 15 and 20 ft diameter

Hope that helped

Jose Morais
Headmaster of the Lapa Furada RR


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Jose! Perfect! And thanks to all for the help in determining the track curve!
I appreciate it!

-Jim


----------

